# Russell Group Air Show Video ( Spit, 109, Hurri )



## cheezz (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is a few from me

Enjoy Dave Cheeseman


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great vids!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent vids!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 14, 2006)

Great stuff! Thanks.
See:
Russell Group Aviation - Home of the 2006 FRIENDLY FOES ABOVE THE FALLS AIR SHOW

BTW is this: 'Enjoy Dave Cheeseman' an instruction / invitation? Conjures up images that are a little disturbing methinks.


----------

